

Released mobile framework ChocolateChip-UI for iOS, Android and Windows Phone - chocodev
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/29/sourcebits-launches-an-overhauled-chocolate-chip-ui-a-cross-platform-mobile-framework-with-ios-7-ui-support/

======
chocodev
Hi all! I'm the developer behind ChUI and I'm here to answer any questions.

------
tallman39
It's super fast and fun to work with. Loving it

------
brettc286
Oh awesome implementation!

